# Display conundrum



## Smegmus Magnus (Sep 20, 2011)

Howdy all,

I got my Bionic on launch day, and have experienced the following phenomenon maybe 5 times:

Occasionally, my screen will become very dim for no apparent reason and with no environmental reason, such as an ambient lighting change; plus I don't have my brightness set on automatic, anyway. Usually, a reboot will take care of it, though there has been twice when it took 2 reboots. When this happens, I also notice a dim red light up where the notification light is.

Anyone else had this, and is it anything to be concerned about?

Thank you.


----------



## BionicPornMaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Same thing had happend to me two times yesterday


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

It sort of sounds like phone thought battery was essentially dead/dying. Possibly a film or corrosion negatively impacting battery terminal contacts? Remove battery and use pencil eraser to clean contacts.


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Check in pocket lock modein settings.. I noticed that dim red light when I had it enabled.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

